# YouTube Vid - Top Gear - R32 vs. TVR Cerbera



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

700 hp 2.8 liter R32 GT-R vs. Stock Cerbera!

YouTube - TVR vs R32 GT-R

Courtesy of Sean Morris (Tyndago)


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

Interesting as it is, given that Cerberas are now affordable (oldest ones can be picked up for about £12k, 4.2 with about 300bhp in the real world (not TVR figures)), let's compare spending equal amounts of money on tuning both cars to over 500bhp. I'd guess the result would be different.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Anyone know who's 32 that was and what happened to it???


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

i think it got stolen, remember reading that on here a while back. shame really as its a damn sexy looking r32


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> Anyone know who's 32 that was and what happened to it???


Probably knackared after the dozy cow thrashed the hell out of it and then pulled up and turned it straight off :flame:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Halfrauds gift vouchers indeed, if halfords sold the sort of stuff that would make your skyline perform like that i would deffinitly shop there :chuckle:


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

She is a lot competant driver than many who own a skyline and would probably kick a few asses if entered in the time attack using a GTR


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

lightspeed said:


> Anyone know who's 32 that was and what happened to it???


I seem to remember it belonged to Tim Milne, a one time contributor to Evo, sure that was over 600bhp during his ownership too  

A nice car and a good test. It pays to ignore the normal sorts of Halfords jibes, this is mainstream TV and the man has made a fortune from upsetting raising a smile (usually at someones expense)

Strange that this video has surfaced on a few forums after all of this time.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I love the way Clarkson raps his knuckles on the dry carbon Electra rear wing and waffles on about Halfords. I'd almost swap the TVR for it alone.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Good Video overall i thought.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

car killer said:


> Probably knackared after the dozy cow thrashed the hell out of it and then pulled up and turned it straight off :flame:


I have no idea what a "dozy cow" is but if you mean VBH, I'd hit it.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

R0B said:


> Shame really as its a damn sexy looking r32


That's the only reason I posted it! The vid isn't even that great, the R32 has nearly if not twice the power of the TVR and I find Clarkson to be extremely annoying but that's a damn nice 32! And VBH isn't hard on the eyes either.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Great vid! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool vid, liked that. :thumbsup: 



kaneda said:


> And VBH isn't hard on the eyes either.


Hard on the ears though, can't stand her nattering away and squealing every five seconds on that 5th Gear show. I honestly have to turn the volume down or mute it when she's doing something on that programme. :chairshot


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Does anyone know what rollbar/cage is in this car?


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Couldnt beleive it when she switched off the engine after that severe warm up, but then again maybe she had a cool down lap first.
what i would have LOVED to see, would be that 32 in the same original ''super car'' line up ,, hehe, would'nt that be a picture. 
If the Cerbera was that far ahead of the Porker imagine people's faces when the 32 was the same distance from the Cerbera :chuckle: :chuckle:  :clap: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: to skyline


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

did someone say "good test" ??? .... eh ?? .. 

so .. a 700hp 32 v a 350hp Cerbera ? .. ooooh yeah so thats fair. 

what a load of bollocks.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

kaneda said:


> 700 hp 2.8 liter R32 GT-R vs. Stock Cerbera!
> 
> YouTube - TVR vs R32 GT-R
> 
> Courtesy of Sean Morris (Tyndago)


mmmmmmmm. the gtr32 was nice 700bhp nice .I dont think the tvr done too bad with only 380bhp or was it? Anyway nice video . My brother had a tusun s 450 bhp and we had a race ''not on the road'' and theres was fxxk all in it .I was in my old gtr33 500bhp. :thumbsup:


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

brooksie said:


> did someone say "good test" ??? .... eh ?? ..
> 
> so .. a 700hp 32 v a 350hp Cerbera ? .. ooooh yeah so thats fair.
> 
> what a load of bollocks.


I was trying to say this in a much politer fashion. 


Oh, I thought that car was owned by the Chinese guy who owns the Ferrari who writes for Evo... I forget his name as I haven't read it in years.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

shadowninja said:


> I was trying to say this in a much politer fashion.
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought that car was owned by the Chinese guy who owns the Ferrari who writes for Evo... I forget his name as I haven't read it in years.


David Yu owned a purple R33. Tim Milne owned the 32.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

It used to be owned by a friend of mine (Nick Paddy) who sold it to Tim Milne (Evo contributor) who unfortunately had it stolen!

Oh, and that rear wing is the only piece of c/f I would have on my car


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

^ not a fan of weight reduction?

R34 GT-R Group N Racer on the Nordschleife

YouTube - R34 Skyline GT-R Gr.N Nuerburgring Nordschleife Time Attack


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

YouTube - GT-R VS S2300 touge battle


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Late night fun run with Kousuke Kida in his 900 hp 3.0 liter Signal Auto R34 GT-R SV

YouTube - Signal Skyline GT-R

(12 minute extended clip from Grip Video vol. 6)


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

so... where can i get one of those Electra wings


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

ƒGƒŒƒNƒgƒ‰�@HOME

Not exactly cheap!


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

not seen that one before ,Cheers


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

lightspeed said:


> ƒGƒŒƒNƒgƒ‰�@HOME
> 
> Not exactly cheap!


thanks lightspeed!
I think that will have to be a lottery-win option


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Are those prices in JP Yen? £500ukp for an N1 spoiler WTF?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

£1700 per door ...

Phil


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Properly autoclaved prepreg carbon isn't cheap and thanks to Boeing and Airbus and the Iraq business there is a worldwide shortage of it.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

More of Kida's 950 hp 3.0 liter R34

YouTube - Skyline Signal Auto R34


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

lightspeed said:


> Properly autoclaved prepreg carbon isn't cheap and thanks to Boeing and Airbus and the Iraq business there is a worldwide shortage of it.


I'll be at Blagnac in a week or so - I'll see if they have any going spare ...

Phil


----------

